# gcode



## daved210 (Dec 10, 2009)

hi guys i have a compass h 1000 and am using aspire 9.011 with mach3
the problem im having is when i try to load any gcode i make in aspire it loads high and to the right 
as a result my cnc goes out of limits before it starts 
but the roadrunner gcode that comes with mach3 loads fine and cuts fine any help would be great 
ps im a total newbi to cnc thanks Dave


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't use Aspire so not sure, but are there different Post Processors from which to choose? It could be that your Post Processor doesn't match your machine setup.

David


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

If you are using the correct post processor, then check the Home/Start Position on the *Material Setup* menu you can access on the toolpath side. This feature normally lets you set where the bit starts and finishes relative to the origin. I'll use it when I want to avoid clamps near the origin. Aspire remembers this setting from job to job so if you've set it in one job you'll need to change it back in the next job else your spindle may roam somewhere unexpected at start of a job. 

4D


----------



## daved210 (Dec 10, 2009)

I checked with cau cau and they said the post processor was the one for my CNC


----------



## daved210 (Dec 10, 2009)

Not sure they are right have tryed lot in the program all seem to be the same thanks


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

What do you have here when starting a new file?


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Also, are you setting your X any zero positions on your machine. The XY zero on your machine needs to match what you are setting in Aspire.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

ger21 said:


> Also, are you setting your X any zero positions on your machine. The XY zero on your machine needs to match what you are setting in Aspire.



I have a thread here about this as well and what Gerry says here ^^^^ was my issue. I was setting my start X, Y, zero in one place in my program but setting my work piece X, Y, zero in another.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Because the roadrunner file loads and cut correctly tells me you are setting up and zeroing on your board. So I would say your design file start point is different from where you are zeroing or you have accidentally set up an offset in the Setup menu.


----------

